# Who's old enough to remember this one ?? A Simple Minds Cover - "Big Sleep"



## Jean-Michel GEORGE (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share a link to a cover of this song I did recently and that I've always loved. It's been going on in the back of my head for 30 odd years so it was about time I spat it out ...

https://soundcloud.com/jean-michel-geor ... ds-cover-1

Hope you like it 

Cheers. JM


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

Great work JM! I really think this is a style that particularly suits your voice, I enjoyed it from start to finish


----------

